# Working with feral pigeons and new to PT



## Texasoilwife (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello! I'm a new member of PT and am excited to share my experiences and get advice. In July 2013 I rescued a baby baby pigeon and it never left me. She is a beautiful red hen and has mated my chair twice and is on her second clutch of infertile eggs. My husband and I never planned on having a pet bird but she seems to think I'm her mate so I guess we are pigeon folk now. 
My vet brought me a juvenile pigeon recovering from a head wound. I've had this bird for 2 days and am hopeful that I can release it once it's fully grown and recovered. However, as the 3 of us were soaking up the rays and fresh air outside the new quite feral pigeon decided to land on me and get cozy. How do I handle Gus's ease of human contact so he/she can be released ?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello......welcome to PT

Personally I think issues come to be when a youngster is handled a lot thru giving medications and attending wounds and generally socializing with them , it makes it just a little more difficult in getting them off opposed to keeping handling and contact to a minimum. ...yet I'm sure it can be done .

My thoughts on how a soft release might be approached have been contradicted recently in another thread I posted in.... so best I leave that for other members to advise you further on and I can check back and see how that information stands against my own .

wishing you success !


----------

